# microclimate B1 thermostat



## VickyH77 (Mar 1, 2010)

Hi, we have just got our first 2 beardies and they came with their viv all set up ready. The set up uses a microclimate B1 thermostat,last night i noticed the bulb in the viv going dim then off then straight back on and go bright, then dim and off etc etc sometimes it just dimmed slightly without going off? Is this ok and is it safe?? I don't think it is the one with the magic eye as it doesn't have the magic eye picture on it.


----------



## Mik3F (Feb 6, 2010)

The B1 is a dimmer stat so it is doing what it is supposed to do. What wattage bulb are you using

My dimmer stat doesn't turn my bulb off it just dims and brightens it as needed to keep the temps at the set level. I am using a red 60w bulb in a snakes viv


----------



## VickyH77 (Mar 1, 2010)

it's an exo terra sun glo 100w


----------

